# Gaggia Classic, MY circa 2000



## captainhaddock (Apr 19, 2020)

Had this classic for around 9 years, before which it didn't see much use since new. Recently performed OPV mod, changed group head gasket etc, getting good/consistent espresso much more now. Also changed the steam thermostat (and added a Silvia wand), but steam pressure still not great - but hey ho, it only cost me £70 about 9 years ago!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice machine.

Tintin rocks


----------

